# Romantic weekend suggestions



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi All,

Planning on whisking the Missus away for valentines weekend and trying to find a site.

I am thinking no more than 50 - 100 miles max from Welwyn garden city and pref not south so we can avoid the M25 on a friday eve.

Ideally in walking distance of a few pubs\town 1-2 miles TOPS and some good walking things to see near by with the dog

Suggestion I had were:
Grafham water (closed for refurb)
Ferry medows (been there before) 
Rutland (looks miles away from anything. )
Houghton Mill (no MH waste point)
cherry hinton??

Any other suggestions?
Last time out we stayed at Bladon chains.

PS doesnt have to be a Club site, anything considered.

cheers
lee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Did you go into Oxford when you stayed at Bladon Chains ?

The C&CC site beside the Redbridge P&R at Oxford is only 67 miles from you and there are buses into town, many good places to have romantic meals and plenty of places to walk with the dog.

The only lack is the pub as there is not one within walking distance. The buses run to town all night however ( X3 rather than P&R).

G


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*AA Campsite of the year 2008*

The AA campsite of the year is Stroud Hill Park St Ives. The website is www.stroudhillpark.co.uk - seemed to recall it was doing some all in Valentines weekend deal ( dinner in the restaurant etc ) - in any case the club facilities look outstanding

Harry


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: AA Campsite of the year 2008*



Coulstock said:


> The AA campsite of the year is Stroud Hill Park St Ives. The website is www.stroudhillpark.co.uk - seemed to recall it was doing some all in Valentines weekend deal ( dinner in the restaurant etc ) - in any case the club facilities look outstanding
> 
> Harry


Good call on that deal! Have pinged them an email  Will post back!


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*ROMANTIC WEEKEND*

broardway in the cotswolds plenty of nice pubs reasturants and loads to do and see good cc site and more


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi, Ashridge Farm is a CC site near Royston and very nice, good pub in village for meal, nice walks etc.

Stroud Hill park is a nice site but I think its pricey myself...it is a bit out of the way if you don't have a car or bike...

Round Plantation at Mildenhall is good with the dog walks, and walking distance of a meal out. (£8 per night on site but no toilets or showers)

How about www.huntingdonboathaven.co.uk, not been there personally but heard its nice.

What a lovely man....doubt whether mine will even remember the day let alone organise anything romantic....


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Did you go into Oxford when you stayed at Bladon Chains ?
> 
> The C&CC site beside the Redbridge P&R at Oxford is only 67 miles from you and there are buses into town, many good places to have romantic meals and plenty of places to walk with the dog.
> 
> ...


There is a pub within walking distance G we have been to it and its not a bad little pub either they do food there as well. Turn left out of the site then left onto main road its about a 15 min walk and its on the right hand side can't think what its called though.

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Weekend away on a club site.

You certainly know how to treat your woman! How romantic?

Go on take her away to a posh hotel and let someone else do the cooking and washing up!! :wink:


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

Go that bit further and come to skegness , have a walk along the sea front then up chip alley for some famous fish and chips and then saturday night come along to the embassy theatre and watch Billy ocean ....what more does a woman want.......


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> There is a pub within walking distance G we have been to it and its not a bad little pub either they do food there as well. Turn left out of the site then left onto main road its about a 15 min walk and its on the right hand side can't think what its called though.
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie...I know the one you mean ( on the corner of Abingdon road and Donnington Bridge road- ?) but it has been closed and waiting to be demolished for some time now. They've cleared quite a big site but I suspect have run out of money so it is all walled round and the pub looks awful.

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > There is a pub within walking distance G we have been to it and its not a bad little pub either they do food there as well. Turn left out of the site then left onto main road its about a 15 min walk and its on the right hand side can't think what its called though.
> ...


I remember that one from my days in Oxford - it was a grotty dive in the 70's, can't think what it was called :roll: Unfortunately loads of pubs (good & bad :roll: ) are closing nowadays...

Another plus point about the C&CC site at Oxford is that it's within cycling distance of the Kassam Stadium :roll: - what could be more romantic than watching Oxford Utd :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Romantic Weekend*

I would second Stroud Hill - if you can get in. They have a restaurant on site which is very good plus if like me you are golfer there 3 courses to choose from according to your standard.
Bob


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

There is a pub within walking distance of the CC& C site in oxford. Come out of the site turn left along the main road, past the pub thats closed and it further up the road past the skoda garage on the left. Kevin and I spent a highly entertaining night in it last year on my 50th. They had Karaoke (Cant spell it) and most of the people had practised but one was awful and I do mean awful. By the end of the night I had tears running down my face. it was the best entertainment I have had in years. Would go back just to experience the karaoke again.

Sonja


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

C&CC Beds DA at Biggleswade. Good meet, 3 course meal for £10, disco fantastic evening, great company.
Know where we shall be. See you there.
Gerry


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Weekend away on a club site.
> 
> You certainly know how to treat your woman! How romantic?
> 
> Go on take her away to a posh hotel and let someone else do the cooking and washing up!! :wink:


Haha! I spend my life in 'posh' hotels with work, the last thing I would want to do is spend velentines in one (work also allows the missus to stay) Did think about finding some 'work to do' that wekend getting pat on the back from work AND get to stay somewhere posh for free :lol:

Believe me, with Evie the novelty of hotels has worn off! :lol: (luckily for me!!)


----------

